# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Përse njeriu është i destinuar të vdesë??

## deshmuesi

1Gjon:3:4.
 " Kushdo qe ben mekat, ben dhe shkelje te lgijit, dhe mekati eshte shkelja e Ligjit."

 Fjala' "MEKAT", qe ne thelb do te thote: FAJ, eshte nje fjale qe te gjithe njerzit pa perjashtim e njohin dhe e perdorin sa here qe ndeshen me nje veprim apo gje  te keqe. Pra si te thuash te gjithe njerzit pa perjashtim, cdo te keqe e emertojne me fjalen, " Mekat".  

 Pyetja qe une ngre ne lidhje me kete fjale eshte: Cfar do te thote MEKAT, dhe cfar ai eshte ne vetvete?
 Shumica e njerzve, te cileve une ja u kam drejtuar kete pyetje, me fjalen "Mekat", ata nenkuptojne te keqen. Natyrisht qe "Mekati" eshte i lidhur me te  keqen, por njeriu nuk ka aftesi te njohe thelbesisht se cfar eshte  MEKATI, nese e shohim ate  thjesht si nje element dhe jo si veprim.   Ma siguri  ky konkluzion ne te cilin une dal, dikujt mund ti duket jo i drejte, dhe kjo ben qe ai te mos pajtohet me mendimin tim.  Se pari ju them se konkluzioni ne te cilin une dal, nuk eshte nje eksplorim i imi apo i dikujt tjeter . Ky konkluzion vjen nga zbulesa e  fjales profetike te Perendise ne bibel.
  Njeriu eshte krejt i pafte te njohe se ceshte MEKATI, nese vete Perendia nuk ja zbulon ate. Ne si njerez permes aftesive tona njerzore, jemi ne gjendje qe te  dallojme te miren dhe te  keqen, si dhe mund ta emertojme cdo te keqe me fjalen mekat. Por a eshte kjo njohja thelbesore e MEKATIT?

 Te gjitha llojete e besimeve, perjashto krishterimin, e perdorin fjalen mekat, por kur vjen puna per ta njohur konkretisht se cdo te thote MEKAT, ata nenkuptojne thjesht nje gje apo veprim  te keq. Psh. ne besimin islam, martesa e nje burri me me shume se nje grua, shikohet si nje veper e mire dhe jo mekat. Bile ata e quajne nje veprim te drejte, i cili  e nderon myslimanin dhe besimin ne islam.  Nuk kam qellim te gjykoj kete besim apo cdo njeri tjeter, i cili martohet apo do me me shume se nje femer. Kete element te moralit e solla si nje shmbull ku te tregoj se, perzgjedhjet dhe aftesite tona njerozore, jane krejt te paafta qe te njohin dhe te percaktojne drejt se cfar eshte MEKATI.  Vetem Krijuesi e ka kete mundesi, per te na e treguar dhe zbuluar drejt, se cfar mekati eshte ne vetvete, dhe cfar ai sjell ne jeten e njeriut.

 Apsotulli Pal tek Rom:6:22. thote:

" Sepse paga e mekatit eshte vdekje..."

Apsotulli Pal na deshmon se, Mekati nuk eshte thjesht vetem  ai veprim i keq, te cilin ne e quajme mekat. Syri me te cilin njeriu e sheh dhe e percakton mekatin, eshte shume siperfaqsor dhe i pafte per te zbuluar kete mister, te cilin apsotulli na e rrefen perems ketij vargu tek letra e romakeve. Eshte vete Perendia Jahve,  i cili  perms gojes se apsotullit na zbulon se Mekati, eshte nje "element", ne brendesi te te cilit ka nje "PAGE", dhe kjo "PAGE" tek njeriu  shkakton VDEKJE.  Pra sic e shohim, Krijuesi na zbulon duke na  treguar arsyen baze se perse njeriu eshte i destinuar te vdese. 
 Nese i referohemi shkences se mjekesise apo studimeve te ndryshme te jetes ne toke, shohim se ato jane krejt te paafta te zbulojne arsyen dhe shkakun se perse njeriu vdekjes. 

Vdekjen tek njeriu nuk e sjell  mplakja, semundja apo aksidenti e tjera gjera si keto. 

 Duhet thene se mplakja, semundja apo aksidenti jane "mejte", te cilat e  afrojne momentin e vdekjes tek njeriut, por kursesi ato nuk jane  SHKAKU dhe ARSYEJA per te cilen njeriu DUHET te  vdese. Pyetja me thelbesore qe une ngre para cdo njeriu, eshte: 

 Perse njeriu eshte i destinuar te vdese?

 Nese dikush mendon se njeriu duhet te vdese per arsyet qe une solla pak me siper, mendoj se eshte krejt i gabuar, dhe kurre nuk do ta mesoje te verteten se perse nje dite atij i  dueht te vdese. 

 Pergjigjen e kesaj pyetje kaq te veshtire, na e jep apsotulli pal tek romaket, kur thote:

 " PAGA e MEKATIT, eshte VDEKJA.."

 Perendia permes goje se apsotullit, na drejton drejt njohurise dhe arsyes per te mesuar te verteten, se perse njeriu eshte i destinuar qe te vdese.

 I ftoj te gjithe ata qe e ndjekin kete teme, te mendojne rreth ketij fakti qe Perendia na zbulon, pavaresisht nese besojne ne Krishtin apo jo. Mbase dikush e ka te veshtire ta kuptoje dhe pranoje  kete gje, pasi i mungon njohuria e fjales se Perendise ne bibel. Por une do te perpiqem qe te sjell nje zbulese te plote reth mesimit qe Fryma na zbulon dhe meson.

----------


## sulioti

Qe Te Lindin Perseri
 Po Heren Tjeter Do Jete Ne Nje Vend Tjeter Ne Nje Koh Tjeter

----------


## Dorontina

*Njeriu duhet te vdes se nuk e ka sdudju mir shkencen ..........

shkenca asht Dituri e imponuar prej enshtenjit*

----------


## Gregu

Teme e mire!

Njeriu nuk u krijua per te perfunduar, por per te jetuar.
Por vet njeriu beri zgjedhjen se a duhet te jetonte apo te vdiste. Ne fakt ai u mashtrua.
Si rredhim, mos bindja e solli ne ate gjendje qe te perfundoj kete jete ne toke.
Por atij iu dha edhe nje mundesi dhe kete mundesi e gjejm tek ai qe na dha jeten dhe qe pastaj e dha edhe veten per ne.

Kur them vdekje nuk kuptoj mosekzistim, apo zhdukje te qastit sikur te mos ket ekzistuar asgje. Ajo qe Pali shkruan se paga e mekatit eshte vdekja, ai po thot se do te jemi te ndar nga Perendia shpiretrisht.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Sepse Vdekja Nuk Eshte E Bezdishme,vjen Vetem Njeher.

----------


## Flora82

çdo  gjê  qe  linde , zhvillohet  ,rritet  dhe  ne  funde  vdes ,.

----------


## Solomoni

*E po c'ti besh Evës qe si cdo femer* vdes nje cik te jete ne krye.
Po kjo donte te ishte dhe mbi Perendine.
E hengri Adami i shkrete - *e hengri dhe ai mollen se s'donte te kish gruan mbi krye.*
Keshtu që u bene te vdekshem te dy madje dhe femijet e tyr. *Edhe ne*

----------


## deshmuesi

Perendia ne fjalen e tij profetike ne bibel na meson se, Mekati banesen e tij e ka ne MISH te njeriut. Mbase shume njerez e kane te zorshme te kuptojne domthenien e fjales MISH i njeriut.   Me fjalen, "Mishi i njeriut", nuk kuptohet thjesht vetem aspekti Fizik i trupit te njeriut, dmth ashtu si materjalizmi dialetik perpiqet ta percaktoje  qenien njerzore.  Njeriu ka nje trup Fizik  te mishte, ne te cilin eshte inkranuar  nje shprit, qe ne thelb eshte: Ego, Vullnet, Ndjenje, Intelekt. Por ketu vijme tek pyetja:

  Perse Bibla e quan njriun mekatar, krijese Mishore dhe jo krijese shpriterore? 

Gjithshka fillon nga fillimi, pikerisht atje ku njeriu filloi jeten e tij mbi toke. E kam thene dhe e them se, bibla eshte bibel jo thjesht se keshtu duan ta quajne besitmaret kristiane, por sepse ne te eshte fjala dhe mesimi i vertete i Krijuesit. Qysh ne librin e zanafilles, Krijuesi na njeh me nje mister te madh te jetes sone, dhe ky mister  eshte vdekja. Njeriu e ka te pamundur te kuptoje thelbesisht se cdo te thote vdekje. Mbase kjo qe ju them mund tju duket si gjeja me absurde qe kini digjuar ndonjehere. Por te gjithe ju qe mendoni se e njihni vdekjen, ju them se jeni te gabuar.   Adami ne Eden  digjoi nga Krijuesi per mosngrenien e frutit te ndaluar, i cili i tha se, nese hante kete furt, me siguri do te vdiste. Por si veproi Adami?   Pese ai e hengri frutin e ndaluar?  Mendoni se Adami do ta hante frutin e ndaluar, nese ai do te njihte plotesisht  se ceshte vdekja? 
  Vdekja nuk eshte thjesht nje moment, kur organizmi i njeriut pushon se fuksionuari. Po keshtu vdekja nuk eshte nje mosekzistene e atij qe dikur ekzistonte ne kete bote.  Le ti rikthehemi fjaleve te apsotullit Pal, i cili tha: 

 " Paga e Mekatit eshte vdekja".

 Perendia na e zbulon kete msiter qe e ka emrin VDKJE, duke na treguar se vdekja nuk eshte ai moment kur njeriu mbyll syte fizikisht. Pali thote se, Vdekja e njeriut eshte nje PAGESE e perjetshme e njeriut per shkak te mekatit. Pra sic e shikoni, midis Mekatit dhe vdekjes ka nje lidhje te pandarshme, ku fatkeqesisht, njeriu eshte ai mbi te cilin bije kjo vuajte e perjetshme. Pra njeriu eshte ai i cili duhet te paguaje, e te paguaje, e te paguaje  perjetesisht, duke nisur kete pagese, qysh ketu ne toke e deri ne liqenin e zjarte, vendi ku vuan   pagesen e mekatit, te cilen perjetesisht nuk mund ta shlyeje.

----------


## deshmuesi

Bibla na deshmon se, njeriu eshte nje qenie krejt e dobet dhe e pafuqishme ndaj mekatit dhe vdekjes. Kam pare shume religjione jokrisitane,  te cilat i mashtrojne ndjekesit e tyre, duke ju vendosur nje sere regullash. Ata i ftojne besitmaret e tyre, qe te jene fanatike ne zbatim te regullave te religjionit, sepse ekshtu ata falen nga mekatet. Ky eshte mashtrim dhe vetem mashtrim.  Fjala profetike e Perendise ne bibel na meson se, njeriu eshte krejt i pafte te fitoje ndaj mekatit dhe vdekjes.  Asnje mesim apo regull njerzor nuk mud te luftoje dhe te fitoje ndaj mekatit. Bibla gjithashtu si e vetmja fjale e Perendise, na deshmon se njeriu eshte skllav nen mekat. Perfundimi ne te cilen na nxjer bibla, eshte zbulesa me e madhe qe na jep vete Krijuesi yne, Zoti Perendi. Eshte shume e rendesishme dhe  fondamentale per gjithescilin prej nesh, qe te dije poziten e tij me mekatin dhe vdekjen.  Nese do te pranosh zbulesen dhe deshmine ne te cilen na nxjer bibla e Perendise, arin te kuptosh  shkakun apo arsyen se perse njeriu duhet te vdese. 

 Mekati, ashtu sic e kam shpjeguar edhe me siper, eshte nje "element" i cili banon ne Mishin tone. Ai e sundon dhe e drejton jeten tone, permes  MISHIT, ne te kundert me mesimin dhe ligjin e Perendise.  Pra mekati eshte gjithmone, "mjeti" qe na ndan perjetesisht nga Krijuesi. Por pyetja eshte:

 A eshte ky qellimi perfundimtar per te cilin Krijuesi na krijoi?  

 Qe te arrijme ne nje njohuri te plote rreth kesaj qe pyesim, piksepari na duhet qe te njohim Krijuesin, kush Ai eshte. Si  na e zbulon Ai veten e tij. Per ekte pyes: 

 A ka te lehte njeriu, te njohe Krijuesin e tij?

 Mendoj se ketu duhet te filloje zgjidhja e misterit per cdo njeri. Krijuesi, apo Perendia sic ne e quajme, eshte nje mister i pazbulueshem dhe i pakonceptueshem per kapacitetet  tona njerzore. Cdo nisme e njeriut per te exploruar dhe njohur Perendine, eshte vecse nje deshtim.  Libri i zanafilles, na njeh me momentin kur njeriu arrit te humbe perjetesisht lidhjet e tij me Krijursin.  Arsyeja dhe shkaku i kesaj ndarje te perjetshme midis Krijuesit dhe krijeses, ishte  renia e njeriut ne Mekat.    Mozbindja e njeriut ndaj Urdhereses se Perendise, beri qe njeriu te bjere ne MEKAT, dhe keshtu te HUMBASE perjetesisht Perendine dhe jeten e peretjshme me Te.

 Libri i zanafilles na njeh me momentin e fillimit te jetes, atje ku fillon dhe ndarja apo katastrofa njerzore. Atje ku  mekati dhe vdekja u bene pjese themelore e jetes se kufizuar njerore ne kete bote te mbrapshte.
  Por a ishte ky qellimi per te cilin na krijoi Krijuesi?

----------


## deshmuesi

Mos njohja qe njeriu ka ndaj  mekatit, verteton katerciperisht se ai eshte krejt i verber per te njohur thelbesisht se cfar mekati eshte. Por cfar pasoje sjell kjo mosnjohje tek njeriu?
 Pasoja me katastrofike eshte se, Njeriu nuk e di se ai eshte nje skllav i mekatit dhe  bibla thote se, Njeriu lind nen mekat dhe vdes po nen denim te mekatit. Ky fakt ben qe njeriu te jete i destinuar te vdese. Por le te shohim se si hyri mekati dhe vdekja ne jeten e njeriut.
 Gjithshka fillon pikerisht ne kopshtin e Edenit, atje ku filloi jete e njeriut. Nuk po ndalem ne tregime te gjata, pasi tashme eshte e njohur prej te gjitheve historia e Adamit ne kopshtin e Edenit. Fillimisht po fokusohem pikerisht tek mometi ku Perendia i jep nje urdher Njeriut, duke i thene se, nga pema e njohjes te se MIRES dhe se KEQES, nuk duhej te hante, pasi nese e hante me siguri do te VDEISTE. Sic e shohim kjo urdherese e Krijuesit drejtuar Njeriut, eshte shume e thjeshte, shume e qarte dhe e lehte per tu permbushur. Njeriu perballe kesaj urdherese nuk kishte asnje veshtiresi per te mos e permbushur. Por sic e shohim me pas, ai e SHKELI ate, duke mos ditur dhe mosnjohur pasojen e kesaj shkelje. Shkelja qe njeriu i beri urdhereses se Perendsie, e vendos njeriun ne nje pozite krejt kundershtare me Krijuesin. Tashme njeriut i duhet te perballet me Mekatin dhe te keqen, dhe keshtu ai e humbi perjetesisht JETEN e perejtshme dhe paqen e miqesine me  Krijuesin. E gjitha kjo humbje apo katastrofe ne te cilen ra njeriu, permblidhet ne fjalen: VDEKJE.  Nese veme re ne urdheresen e Perendise, drejtuar njeriut, shohim se Perendia ne fund te kesaj urdherese, i tha njeriut:

 "...nese e ha frutin , me siguri ke per te VDEKUR..."

Pyejta eshte: A vdiq Njeriu menjeher sapo ai hengri frutin e ndaluar?

 Bibla na tregon me pas se cfar ndodhi me Adamin dhe Even, te cilet u perzune nga kopshti i Edenit, per te mos ngrene nga pema tjeter,  fruti i se ciles  jepte jete te perjetshme. Pra sic e shohim Njeriu nuk vdiq menjehere sapo ai hengri frutin e ndaluar. Kundershtaret biblike duke filluar qe nga myslimanet, duke u   nisur nga ky fakt, e sulmojne biblen duke mos e pranuar ate si nje liber ne te  cilin eshte e shkrojtur  fjala profetike e Perendise. Por duhet thene se, fjala e Perendise nuk e mer vertetesine nga gjykimet e njeriut. Fakti se perse ju myslimanet gaboni, ndodh sepse ju mungon ZBULESA e fjales se Perendise. Psh, fjalen VDEKJE, ju e percetponi nga njohuria qe njeriu ka ndaj ketij fenomeni.  Pra ju mbeshteteni ne njohruite dhe llogjiken njerzore, duke e menduar vdekjen, vetem si  nje moment kur njeriu mbyll syte, dmth nje cast ku trupi fizk nuk funksionon me. Fjala VDEKJE simbas zbuleses se fjales profetike, nuk permbledh thjesht vetem kete aspekt fizik tek njeriu. Kur Perendia i tha Adamit se, nese do ta hash frutin me siguri ke per te vdekur, Ai i tregoi atij per NDARJEN e perejtshm te tij nga JETA e Perjetshme, e cila eshte vetem ne Perendine. Pra te qenit JASHTE Perendise do te thote te qenit, JASHTE JETES se PEREJTSHME, dhe gjithshka qe eshte JASHTE JETES quhet VDEKJE.  
 Perendia i tregoi Adamit, pavaresisht se ai nuk kuptonte, pasojen qe do te vinte si veprim i shkeljes se tij, ndaj urdhereses se Perendise.  Krijuesi di gjithska, dhe azgje nuk eshte e panjohur prej tij. Permes urdhereses, Krijuesi  i beri te njohur krijeses rrugen ne te clen ai duehej te ecte, per te qene perjetesisht me Krijuesin.  Pra nese Adami nuk do ta shkelte urdheresen, sot nuk do te kishte as vdekje, as mekat dhe as gje te keqe ne bote. Gjithshka perfshire dhe ne, do te ishim te perejtshem. Eshte pak e veshtire per tu kuptuar, por kjo llogjike rjedh si ana tjeter e medaljes.

Nese ju te nderuar lexues mendoni se Adami me te ngrene frutin do te pesonte nje vdekje fizike, ateher ju them se ju mungon definicioni thelbesor i njohurise se  VDEKJES. Ne aktualisht dhe potencialisht e kemi te pamundur te njohim dhe te eksplorojme, se cfar ndodh me nje njeri i cili  sapo  vdes. Njeriu nuk mund te shohe pertej kesaj. Nuk ka shkence apo filozofi njerzore qe te na e  jape mundeisne per te eksplorojme pertej fenomentin vdekje. Atehere meqense ne jemi te pafte te njohim definitivisht faktorin vdekje si dhe njeriun qe e peson kete vdekje, mos valle kjo eshte e verteta? 

  Le te shohim Jezus Krishtin.
 Jzusi eshte i vetmi njeri mbi dhe i cili per veten e tij tha:

 "Une Jam Rruga, e Verteta dhe Jeta...."

 Cdo njeri i cili e digjon kete deshmi, mbeshtetur ne llogjiken e tij thote: 
Si mund te jete nje njeri JETA?????
 Por une ngre kete kundra pyetje: Cfar eshte JETA???
 Pa njohur se cfar eshte JETA, kurre nuk do te njohesh, kuptosh dhe pranosh deshmine e Jezusit.

 Cfar eshte Jeta.

----------


## extreme

ahhahahahh cfar pytje po cdo qe qe lind edhe vdes jo vetem njeriu sikur te ishte vetem njeriu at'her do te ishte interesant kjo pytje

----------


## Izadora

> Cfar eshte Jeta



veshtire te gjesh nje formulim  te sakte, se c'fare eshte jeta.

nje udhetim qe ka nje fillim dhe nje mbarim.

----------


## iktuus

[I]Përse njeriu është i destinuar të vdesë?
[I]Une perqendrohem tek kjo pyetje dhe nxjerr pergjigjen 
Ligji baz i natyres quhet evolucion,hap pas hapi ka ndryshim vdekja dhe mekati nuk kan asgje te perbashket.Vdekja na gjykon (ndeshkon) Mekatin e gjykojm (kryejm)
Ti me thua pse perendia mektati etj kjo eshte pyetja me idjote qe kam degjuar.
Njeriu duhet te falenderoj qe vdes sepse vdekja eshte shpetimi, kur jeta vyshket te mundon 
evolucion miku im evolucion 
ti me duket paske frik nga vdekja po mundon te gjesh sistemin ti anjshtajni i vogel......... Me mire vdis se bene keto pyetje

----------


## Gregu

Ata qe e mbeshtesin evolucionin duhet te dijn kuptimin e kesaj shprehje.
Evolucion d.m.th.: 
_Një nga format e lëvizjes në natyrë dhe në shoqëri, zhvillimi i një sendi a dukurie nga një gjendje me e ulët në një gjendje me të lartë nëpërmjet kalimeve a ndryshimeve sasiore të ngadalshme e shkallë-shkallë, të cilat bëjnë të mundshme edhe ndryshimet cilësore._

Pra evolucioni po perfundon kur nje person vdes! Edhe ky evolucion na qenka i kofizuar apo jo?

----------


## deshmuesi

I lexova me shume vemendje te gjitha mendimet tuaja ne lidhje me temen ne fjale. Mendoj se askush nuk ka mundur te jap nje pergjigje te plote dhe te qarte, kjo sepse qenia njerzore eshte krejt e paafte te njohe dhe te dije se, Ceshte JETA. Ne pamje te pergjithshme kjo pyetje duket shume e thejshte, por kur ne vendosmi perballe pergjigjes, e kemi krejt te veshtire qe te japim pergjigjen e duhur. Psh, iktuus duke mos qene ne gjendje qe te tregoje se ceshte jeta, jep nje pergjigje  e cila nuk ka asnje lidhje me pyetjen ne fjale, bile ai i quan idjotesira.  Gjithsesi nuk kam qellim te gjykoja askend per  mendimet e tij, qofshin ato edhe te gabuara.
 Se pari dua te them se, pyetja ime eshte shume e thejsht dhe shume e kuptueshme nga te gjithe. Une pyes: Cfare eshte JETA? 
 Mendoj se ne peytjen time nuk ka vend per moskuptim apo per keqkuptim.  Ajo qe e veshtireson pergjigjen tone perkundrejt kesaj pyetje,  eshte, mosnjohja dhe paaaftesia qe ne kemi per te njohur JETEN.  Le te hyjme me ne thelb te pyejtes. 

 Ceshte JETA?

 Vertet qe kjo eshte nje pyetje shume e thjeshte per tu bere, por sic e pame nga disa pergjigje ketu, verejme se ne, jo vetem qe nuk e njohim thelbesisht se ceshte JETA,  por perkundrazi nuk arijme te kutpojme se jemi te ndare dhe qendrojme perjetesisht JASHTE saj. E di qe shume prej jush mbase nuk bijen dakort me kete qe une them, por ju ftoj te jeni me te durueshem per te mesuar te verteten. 
 Duhet thene se veshtrimi im ne lidhje me pyetjen ne fjale, nuk niset nga kendveshtrimet apo njohurite njerzore. Perderisa une pranoj se Peredia eshte Krijuesi  i gjithesise, natyrishte qe vetem Ai deshmon dhe na zbulon te verteten.
 Qysh ne krijim mesojme se kur Perendia krijoi njeriun nga elementet e tokes (trupi fizik), Ai i fryu atij nga hundet nje  fryme jete. Pra qysh ne kete cast njeriu u be nje qenie e GJALLE. Pra sic shohim nga kjo deshmi qe Perendia ne zbulon tek libir i zanafillles, mesojme se eshte Perendia Ai i cili i dha njeriut nje fryme  jete ketu ne toke. Por peytja eshte: 

 A qendron perjetesisht kjo "fryme jete" tek njeriu, te cilen Krijuesi ja dha  qysh ne krijim? 

 Shkelja e urdherit te Perendise, qe njeriu beri ne kopshtin e Edenit,  e divorcoi njeriun  perejtesisht  nga JETA e perjetshme, duke e cuar ate ne skllaveri te vdekjes. Pra permes ketij veprimi te njeriut ne eden, njeriu hyri ne procesin VDEKJE, ku "fryma e jetes", qe krijuesi i dha qysh ne krijim, do te ishte tek ai vetem per nje CAST  apo kohe te kufizuar te ekzistences se tij ne kete bote.  Ja si thote Solomoni ne librin e tij:

 " dhe pluhuri( dmth trupi fizik) ti kthehet tokes sic ishte me pare, dhe fryma  ti kthehet Perendise qe e ka dhene".

 Per te mare nje pergjigje te plote rreth pyetjes: ceshte JETA, natytisht qe duhet te dalim nga kufizmi ne te cilin jetojme. Pra sic e shohim, eshte nje dimension krejt i ri per konceptet dhe aftesite tona njerzore.  Por si mund te dalim nga ky kufizim dhe paaftesi e jona?
 Natyrsht qe vemendja jone duhet te perqendrohet tek fjalet qe Jezusi tha dhe deshmoi, ndaj vetes se tij. JEzusi eshte i vetemi njeri ne kete bote, i cili deshmoi dhe tha per veten e tij se, Ai eshte: rruga, e verteta dhe jeta.  Fillimisht pyes: Cfar desh te na tregonte Jezusi ne ket deshmi te tij?  Opinjonet ne keete pike ndahen. dikush thote: per mua nuk kane aspak vlere fjalet dhe kush Jezusi eshte. Dikush tjeter thote: nuk i besoj fjalet e tij. Por duhet thene se opinjonet tona nuk mund te mohojne apo te  ndryshojne te verteten.  E Verteta eshte nje "objekt" qe nuk mer deshmimin nga njeriu. Perkundrazi e Verteta i deshmon  njeriut, duke i dhen mundesine atij qe te shohe, te pranoje dhe te besoje Perendine.    Por perseri ju pyes: cfar do te thote per ju deshmia e JEzusit?

----------


## Black Scorpion

> 1Gjon:3:4.
>  " Kushdo qe ben mekat, ben dhe shkelje te lgijit, dhe mekati eshte shkelja e Ligjit."
> 
>  Fjala' "MEKAT", qe ne thelb do te thote: FAJ, eshte nje fjale qe te gjithe njerzit pa perjashtim e njohin dhe e perdorin sa here qe ndeshen me nje veprim apo gje  te keqe. Pra si te thuash te gjithe njerzit pa perjashtim, cdo te keqe e emertojne me fjalen, " Mekat".  
> 
>  Pyetja qe une ngre ne lidhje me kete fjale eshte: Cfar do te thote MEKAT, dhe cfar ai eshte ne vetvete?
>  Shumica e njerzve, te cileve une ja u kam drejtuar kete pyetje, me fjalen "Mekat", ata nenkuptojne te keqen. Natyrisht qe "Mekati" eshte i lidhur me te  keqen, por njeriu nuk ka aftesi te njohe thelbesisht se cfar eshte  MEKATI, nese e shohim ate  thjesht si nje element dhe jo si veprim.   Ma siguri  ky konkluzion ne te cilin une dal, dikujt mund ti duket jo i drejte, dhe kjo ben qe ai te mos pajtohet me mendimin tim.  Se pari ju them se konkluzioni ne te cilin une dal, nuk eshte nje eksplorim i imi apo i dikujt tjeter . Ky konkluzion vjen nga zbulesa e  fjales profetike te Perendise ne bibel.
>   Njeriu eshte krejt i pafte te njohe se ceshte MEKATI, nese vete Perendia nuk ja zbulon ate. Ne si njerez permes aftesive tona njerzore, jemi ne gjendje qe te  dallojme te miren dhe te  keqen, si dhe mund ta emertojme cdo te keqe me fjalen mekat. Por a eshte kjo njohja thelbesore e MEKATIT?
> 
> ...


Pavaresisht deshires se mire per te trajtuar nje teme interesante, per mendimin tim ka dicka thelbesore qe nuk shkon ne menyren se si e ke parashtruar.
Une kam disa pyetje per ty:
E kunderta e vdekjes apo te pushuarit te eksistences eshte perjetesia dhe kjo i perket krijuesit dhe jo krijeses se tij.
Si mund te ekzistoje perjetesisht krijesa perkrah krijuesit ?
Pse krokodili dhe shume e shume specie te tjera jetojne me shume se njeriu ?
E shpjegon kete ajo bibla jote ?!!!

----------


## deshmuesi

> Pavaresisht deshires se mire per te trajtuar nje teme interesante, per mendimin tim ka dicka thelbesore qe nuk shkon ne menyren se si e ke parashtruar.
> Une kam disa pyetje per ty:
> E kunderta e vdekjes apo te pushuarit te eksistences eshte perjetesia dhe kjo i perket krijuesit dhe jo krijeses se tij.
> Si mund te ekzistoje perjetesisht krijesa perkrah krijuesit ?
> Pse krokodili dhe shume e shume specie te tjera jetojne me shume se njeriu ?
> E shpjegon kete ajo bibla jote ?!!!


  Blak scorpiton.
Me vjen keq, por nuk arij te kuptoj se cfar qellim kane pyetjet e tua. Fjala vdekje nuk do te thote: mosekzitence. Vdekje, simbas kuptimit biblik do te thote: te qenit jashte JETES se perjetshme. Pra koncepti njerzor nuk e kap dot kete realtiet, pasi njeriu i referohet asaj qe sheh, dmth momentit kur njeriu mbyll syte, ose pushon se fuksionuari trupi i tij fizik. 
 Sa per krokodilin se perse ai ron me shume se njeriu, kjo eshte jashte teme dhe nuk e kutpoj se cfar do te thuash.

----------


## Black Scorpion

Pyetjet e mia jane te thjeshta, por ty nuk te pelqen tu pergjigjesh.
Ti e pohon vete, qenia jashte jetes se perjetshme, eshte jeta e perkohshme, gjate se cilescdo njeri kalon nje cikel te caktuar, lind, rron, vdes.
Sipas kuptimit tend biblik, kushdo qe nuk arrin te shpetoje nepermjet besimit e te fitoje jeten e perjtshme sic citohet tek Gjoni 3:16, ngelet perjetesisht jashte jetes se perjetshme.
Nese mekati eshte i trasheguar qe ne lindje, pra origjinon nga Adami...
Dhe nje foshnje lind e vdekur, ose qenia njerezore vdes ne nje moshe te tille ku mungon ndergjegjja, paaftesia per te njohur te miren nga e keqja...
Cfare pergjigjeje ka bibla jote per kete rast, foshnja qe vdes fizikisht, a e fiton jeten e pertejme te perjetshme, ne mungese te plote te kritereve te shpetimit nepermjet besimit ?!!!!

----------


## deshmuesi

> Do te doja te shtoja dicka ne lidhje me temen, "VDEKJA"
> 
> Në Bibël kudo që paraqitet, vdekja është _e kundërta e jetës._
> 
> Por një pjesë e të ashtuquajturve studiues biblik duke mos njohur Perëndinë dhe duke futur mite në lidhje me vdekjen dhe jetën, duke e nxjerrë Perëndinë në një sferë si 'mister' e kanë lënë njerëzimin pa njohurinë e duhur.
> 
> Tani ka diçka që nuk është në përputhje me Biblën në disa komente këtu. Lexova se ne nuk mund ta njohim vdekjen, jetën dhe Perëndinë plotësisht për shkak të mëkatit. Por pikërisht për këtë arsye Perëdia frymëzoi shkrimin e Shenjtë për të na zbuluar realitetin. Tani të mendojmë se njeriu nuk mund ta njohë vdekjen; kjo vjen si pasojë e lloj-lloj idesh fetare duke nxjerrë përfundime që nuk janë në përputhje me Shkrimet. P.sh. në shumë përkthime të Biblës është manipuluar me fjalët "nefesh"-hebraisht, dhe "psikhe"-greqisht. Ja se çfarë ka ndodhur konkretisht. Te Zanafilla 2:7 kur thotë që 'Perëndia i fryu frymën e jetës, dhe ai u bë _një shpirt i gjallë_' disa përkthime si Simon Filipaj dhe Diodati i Ri e përkthejnë se u bë qenie e gjallë. (duke lënë lexuesin këtu pa njohurinë e shpirtit), përderisa përkthimi King James e thotë: "a living soul" - një shpirt i gjallë. 
> Tani shohim një tjetër shkrim: 1 Pjetrit 3:20 "Në ditët e Noesë... pak ishin ata që shpëtuan, domethënë tetë shpirt". Edhe këtu përdoret në greqisht fjala _psihai_ që është shumësi i _psihe_ shpirt, këtë shkrim përsëri Simon Filipaj, Diodati i Ri dhe ECM e fshehin domethënien e vërtet të fjalës _shpirt_. Shiko si e përkthejnë; Simon Filipaj dhe Diodati - "vetë", ndërsa ECM - "njerëz"
> 
> ...


 
 coptik.
  1- Nuk e di se sa eshte njohuria juaj ne bibel, por bibla na tregon se Perendia eshte MISTER per njeriun. Pikerisht Perendia na u zbulua permes BIRIT  te tij te vetem, Zotit Krisht. Nese Perendia nuk do te ishte MISTER, atehere  perse Jezusi  ju tha apsutjuve: kush me ka para mua ka pare Atin Perendi??
  Vetem permes Jezusit, njeriu mundi te njohe dhe te vije ne paqe me Krijeusin, pra te shohe pertej misterit.

 2- Ju thoni se ne kete shkrim kini pare dicka qe nuk perputhet me biblen, ku ju cuditeni  dhe thoni se, si njeriu  nuk mund ta njohe vdekjen, jeten dhe Perendine, dhe kjo  per shkak te mekatit?
  Ateher po jo them se, nese njeriu do ta njihte realtietn ku jeton, atehere Perendia nuk kishte asnje arsye ta na jepte shkrimin e tij te shenjte.  Pra Perendia e dergoi Fjalen e tij, ne menyre qe ne te njohim kete realtiet ne te cilin jetojme. ky fakt tregon se, qe njeriu  te arije te njohe REALTIETIN e tij ne te cilin jeton, patjeter qe  i duhet zbulesa e  shkrimit te shenjte, qe Perendia e dha permes frymezimit te punetoreve te tij.

  Sa per perkthimet qe ke sjelle nga perkthimet e ndryshme te bibles, mendoj se nuk kane lidhje me temen. Shpriti ka te beje me qenien e njeriut, sepse nuk ka qenie pa shprit. Brenda njeriut eshte i inkranuar ky shprit, i cili ne theb eshte: EGO, (ose UNI ne shqip). inteletk, vullnet ose deshire, dhe ndjenja. Pra a mund te konceptosh nje qenie pa keto fakultete qe quhet shprit?? 
 Por gjithsesi, nuk arij te kutpoj se cfar lidhje ka kjo, me temen ne fjale. Krijuesi permes bibles  na deshmon dhe na zbulon se, qysh ne momentin qe Njeriu hengri frutin e ndaluar, ai MEKATOI, qe do te thote SHEKLI URDHERIN e Perendise. Kjo shkelje e njeriut, solli si rjedhim rrezimin (daljen, largimin, humbjen) e tij  nga JETA e Perjetshme.  Kjo vendodhje e re  ne te cilen  njeriu ra, quhet VDEKJE, dmth te qenit  JASHTE JETES. Prandaj dhe Krijuesi i tha: diten qe do ta hash , me siguri ke per te vdekur prej saj.  Me pas shohinm se qysh nga ai moment  i shkeljes ne Eden, e deri ne fund te jetes se kesaj bote, njeriu jeton brenda kesaj vendodhje, te cilen Perendia e quajti  VDEKJE. Njeriu eshte nje qenie krejt e paafte te vetclirohet nga kjo skllaveri qe quhet vdekje, dhe pikerisht Perendia DERGOI Birin e tij Zotin Krisht, qe te na CLIROJE, pra te na nxjer nga VDEKJA ne JETE.  Mendoj se shkrimi me pas do te sjelle edhe sqarime te tjera.
 Gjithsesi ju pergezoj z. coptik, per pjesmarjen  tuaj ne kete teme. 
 Zoti ju bekofte.

----------


## arben76

Perse njerezit duhet te jetojne perjetesisht?

----------

